# BT Mosquito/Foreman Prop



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack knows props. I’m glad people are catching on! Who wants to switch props ten times and get something that’s “good enough”?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Tim, check your PM.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I also received Jack’s prop and installed it over the weekend. The difference in performance is night and day. 

Now I just have to figure out how to safely lift the motor a few bolt holes..


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

Zika said:


> Tim, check your PM.





Teeser said:


> I also received Jack’s prop and installed it over the weekend. The difference in performance is night and day.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out how to safely lift the motor a few bolt holes..


I just put boards under motor skeg, loosened bolts, use jack plate to adjust height, tighten bolts.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TimPappy said:


> I just put boards under motor skeg, loosened bolts, use jack plate to adjust height, tighten bolts.


You can also make a wooden jig that slides under the cav plate and a floor jack to gently raise the motor but a lift is probably a safer choice. I use the front end loader on my Kubota with a chain and a couple of lifting straps and a clevis.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

If you have a garage rafter and a ratchet strap handy...that works too! Just did mine by myself and took about 20-30 minutes....most of that was getting the strap centered above the motor and pulling the cowling off the motor.

Redfisher


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

To lift my motor I took a 5 gallon bucket with a board on top of it and put it under the skeg. I took out the top bolts on my F70 and loosened the bottom two bolts, which are in slots, not holes, so they can slide up. Then I just raised the jack stand which dropped the transom, and it pushed the motor up to the new hole position. I did it myself and it was a piece of cake. Would have been easier still with a spotter at the motor while I was at the jack stand.


----------



## WRKelsey (Jun 26, 2018)

I also have installed Jack's prop on my Mosquito and raised the motor in the manner that Jack prescribed. All I need to do now is put a cav plate on my motor. Can any of you guys recommend a cav plate for the mosquito? I have a suzuki 60 mounted on an Atlas jack plate on mine. I am worried about getting a cav plate that is big enough to make a difference and still fit inside the notched transom.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

WRKelsey said:


> I also have installed Jack's prop on my Mosquito and raised the motor in the manner that Jack prescribed. All I need to do now is put a cav plate on my motor. Can any of you guys recommend a cav plate for the mosquito? I have a suzuki 60 mounted on an Atlas jack plate on mine. I am worried about getting a cav plate that is big enough to make a difference and still fit inside the notched transom.


TranSport conpression plate from Palacios Texas, give them a call.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Find the thread from Matt (Blackdog), “mosquito cav plate”. He has the exact same skiff.....great resource. He had to cut the fiberglass shell they sent him but he said it made a huge difference in keeping the water around his foreman prop.....well worth the money.

I just purchased the same cav plate on my canyon bay (similar skiff) with my Suzuki 60, have not had a chance to wet test yet but can’t wait! One thing to watch out for....you will have to install on the top of the motor cav plate due to the sacrificial anode and the lower water pickup...too much stuff to cut around...much easier to install on top.

Thanks,
Redfisher


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Redfisher80 said:


> Find the thread from Matt (Blackdog), “mosquito cav plate”. He has the exact same skiff.....great resource. He had to cut the fiberglass shell they sent him but he said it made a huge difference in keeping the water around his foreman prop.....well worth the money.
> 
> I just purchased the same cav plate on my canyon bay (similar skiff) with my Suzuki 60, have not had a chance to wet test yet but can’t wait! One thing to watch out for....you will have to install on the top of the motor cav plate due to the sacrificial anode and the lower water pickup...too much stuff to cut around...much easier to install on top.
> 
> ...


Yessir, that plate comes as a blank and you cut it to fit your rig or buy the other plate that’s a little different that’s notched for your particular motor or get it blank as well and cut it like I did mine. All great options that look and perform flawlessly. Jack usually recommends the Tran plates. I nothched mine to fit further forward so it catches maximum water from the tunnel.


----------



## WRKelsey (Jun 26, 2018)

Guys - thanks for the responses. I appreciate it. I will call transport on Monday. Is there a particular person there that is familiar with the Mosquito?


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ask for Joe....he will get you taken care of. Tell him you want the 24” Long cav plate that looks like an upside down half pipe 13” wide I believe. Here are my pics...


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

I am having it gel coated at the moment at the glass shop...have not had a chance to teat it yet but will be next week. I ended up cutting about 3” off of the back....in my opinion it was just excess and did not look good on the Zuke 60.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here is a link to the post mentioned above. There are some pics and comments that should be helpful.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/crossroads-propeller-order.44444/page-3


----------



## WRKelsey (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Shaw wing on the mosquito/Suzuki set up yet? I like the idea of the 2 piece mounting process. However, It appears that the plate would hit the sponsors at its stock length...I guess not an issue if you just trim it up a bit. What did you guys use to trim the trans cav plate?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@K3anderson has a Shaw Wing on his HB Guide. Had to work around sponsons if I remember correctly. Can say it made quite an improvement in handling on that boat.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

WRKelsey said:


> Has anyone tried the Shaw wing on the mosquito/Suzuki set up yet? I like the idea of the 2 piece mounting process. However, It appears that the plate would hit the sponsors at its stock length...I guess not an issue if you just trim it up a bit. What did you guys use to trim the trans cav plate?



I tried to use the Shaw Wing (small) from my last skiff on the Mosquito/Zuke 60. It was hitting the sponsons with a full turn on the wheel in both directions. I called Kevin Shaw for help and he said the only solution was to cut a notch in the areas that had contact. I decided to go with the Tran plate instead. It has worked well for me.


----------



## WildFly (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the Shaw Wing currently installed on my mosquito. It hits on the Port side only at full turning. I rarely have a need for full turning in either direction, so not an issue for me. I went with the stiffy since they are local for me, handled install, and would support the product any time down the road.


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

WildFly said:


> I have the Shaw Wing currently installed on my mosquito. It hits on the Port side only at full turning. I rarely have a need for full turning in either direction, so not an issue for me. I went with the stiffy since they are local for me, handled install, and would support the product any time down the road.


I had the same issue with Zuke and Sh


----------



## rc (Aug 1, 2007)

rc said:


> I had the same issue with Zuke and Sh





rc said:


> I had the same issue with Zuke and Sh


I had the same issue with Zuke and Shaw Wing. Motor barely hit on port side. I put a small piece of reinforced rubber hose on hydraulic steering. Secured it with zip ties. Works great really no loss in turning radius.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Team,
Just a quick update on performance with my trans cav plate. I installed it last week. 
Ran the boat Tuesday in Galveston without it and with the stock prop and motor on the highest setting on the jack plate....results were poor to say the least, minimal prop bite with the stock Suzuki prop (11-3/4 with 14 pitch) at any speed over 23mph with the Zuke 60 buried as low in the water as possible.
Got the cav plate back from being gel coated on Wednesday, installed it and ran it with the stock prop on Thursday! Results were unreal....! Could get on plane, had full trim tab capability, hitting 34mph with two guys and full gear at 6200 rpm! I could actually lift the jack plate about 2-2 1/2” without losing bite..... 
I got jacks prop in on Thursday and wanted to run Friday but when I got home....I realized I had a broken Skeg! Must have hit something at the lake....never heard or felt a thing....weird! Shit happens.....just fix it and move on.
Fixing this week, installing jacks wheel and will run this weekend.....will share results once I run the setup. I have an 18’-2” canyon bay skiff with a Suzuki 60 fourstroke....skiff is very similar to the BT mosquito.

Thanks to Matt (Blackdog) and Jack Foreman for the advice and experience in getting my skiff dialed in. See pics below:


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

That plate has a sweet "Darth Vader" vibe going!


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

I am your father.....!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Redfisher80 said:


> I am your father.....!


Yeah, and if you ever have doubts while running in skinny water it's gonna be: "I find your lack of faith disturbing..."


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alright....got the Skeg fixed yesterday (pics below) and ran the boat with jacks wheel with “quadruple cupping” today........ Results were UNREAL!!!!
Crazy hole shot, lost absolutely no too end and can now jack my motor the entire way up as high as my jackplate will allow! 

Thanks to Matt and Jack for being patient and answering the million questions I had along the way.

Enjoy.....


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Good on you for getting that skeg fixed quickly. I would have driven around for weeks with it broken.


----------



## STXBV (Dec 14, 2017)

that is great thanks for the info


----------

